# Window tint



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, I am finally getting my window's tinted in my 04 GTO tomorrow. It's going to cost me about $220.00. Do you think this is a reasonable price for basic window tint?

Jim


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

*window tint*

220.00 for a window tint,, that is a rip off. I had my 05 done in December, I paid 125.00 for the rear and side windows, a level 3 shade, 3 shades darker then a normal factory shade


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

dizzy1 - do you remember where you got yours done? I was thinking that $220.00 was pretty pricy. It's been a while (few years) since I had windows tinted. I guess I better shop around.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

*window tint*

where do you live,, I am from West Haven Connecticut and i went to a place in New Haven called SOUND WORKS,, they do tint plus Radio upgrades and other related items


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Well,, I live in Frisco, Texas. I only looked at one place that is convenient for me (its very close by from were I work and home). Its called expertint. I am having a hard time remembering all the places that do auto window tint like the place you got yours done at. I guess I will have to do more research on the internet. Thanks for your feedback, made me think twice.. :cheers


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I paid $225 when I had mine done, and my friend is getting his Vette done for $250 so that seems like a fairly average price.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

I paid around the 200 mark for mine as well. I had them put 05% on all the way around, except the front. Limo tint basically. Altamere is who did mine, plus it comes with a lifetime transferable warranty that covers scratches, fading and if my windows get broke they will retint them free.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04BLKGOAT said:


> Well, I am finally getting my window's tinted in my 04 GTO tomorrow. It's going to cost me about $220.00. Do you think this is a reasonable price for basic window tint?
> 
> Jim


Is that with a warranty? What kind of tint is that? I paid $150 for five of my windows.


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Here is the link to the window tint place http://www.expertint.net/. There is a warranty and it does give some info on the different types of tint. Thanks for everybodys feedback.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

madkat said:


> I paid around the 200 mark for mine as well. I had them put 05% on all the way around, except the front. Limo tint basically. Altamere is who did mine, plus it comes with a lifetime transferable warranty that covers scratches, fading and if my windows get broke they will retint them free.


Have you ever been fined for the tint being too dark? Im in okc as well. I am also looking at getting my gto tinted in the next month or so.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I only paid $170 for tint with a lifetime warranty. I know tint seems to be a lot cheaper here because everyone has it done.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

*window tint*

my windows are dark,, just one shade lighter then a LIMO tint. never had any problems from the police or anyone else, got a lifetime warranty,,there are hundreds of tint shops in Connecticut and for the GTO the price is about the same. Anywhere from 125.00 to 150.00 reguardless of the shade


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

BrazenGTO said:


> Have you ever been fined for the tint being too dark? Im in okc as well. I am also looking at getting my gto tinted in the next month or so.


I have not ever been pulled over for my tint. The law was created in 1995 and then never enforced. hard to test for tint shades.


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

I put Limo 5% all the way around including the front windows. I must say that it is difficult to see at night.
Also i have received 2 tickets for the illegal tint... But the car looks great!!...


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

$130 in Middletown, NY... if anyone is around that area...:cheers


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

mattmc1228 said:


> I put Limo 5% all the way around including the front windows. I must say that it is difficult to see at night.
> Also i have received 2 tickets for the illegal tint... But the car looks great!!...
> 
> why did you tint the front,, most shops refuse to tint front windows


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

The car didn't look right only tinting the back windows..
they had no problems tinting the front windows.. btw i paid $225.00


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

*window tint*

Most shops will only do the rear and side windows, they don't do the front because they will not last very long, windshield wipers will make a mess of them in no time, and bug guts will eat them up plus a tiny stone chip and road dirt in general will mess them up


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

whats a legal tint level?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

thecommish16 said:


> whats a legal tint level?


It depends on the state.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

About $200 was what I paid when I had my Impala done, which was 7 total windows.

I made 1 mistake, he asked if I wanted it dark or legal, I said dark.

It can be too dark, had to roll down windows at night to see anything.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd just want a light tint...maybe like an SUV rear window type thing. nothing crazy. Its dangerous to make them too dark, hard to see out, and cops can't see in on a traffic stop.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> Most shops will only do the rear and side windows, they don't do the front because they will not last very long, windshield wipers will make a mess of them in no time, and bug guts will eat them up plus a tiny stone chip and road dirt in general will mess them up


The tint should be on the car window on the inside of the car. I don't think shops put tint on the outside (at least none that i know of). I think how they tint the windows is that they lay a strip of tint on the outside of the window to get the right size, then they cut the shape and stick it to the inside window. I believe most shops don't do the windshield because it is illegal to do it.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Yep, you're right and most won't do windshield tint except for the top six inches of the windshield.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

$120 in SC for 20% tint and a lifetime warranty. They forgot the 6" windshield strip (didn't charge me), but I haven't felt the need to go back and get it. This would be an extra $10. This is illegal in SC, but not dark enough to draw attention. I had 5% on my previous car and it was very difficult to see out of when the sun wasn't out.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

BrazenGTO said:


> I think how they tint the windows is that they lay a strip of tint on the outside of the window to get the right size, then they cut the shape and stick it to the inside window.


The place that did my tint has a computer that cuts the sheets to the specific size of the glass for the vehicle, makes for nice clean even lines all around the edges.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*$125*

&125 No receipt is all u should be paying for dark tint. Gotta Have It Though!!!


----------

